# Odd shaped driveway.. how would you plow it?



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I have plowed this driveway for almost 2 years and its taking a lot of time. the red lines are where I cant push snow, the green are where I normally pile it and no lines are where it can windrow off the plow and stay.
looking for thoughts on patterns to run on it. thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Seems to be a fairly simple driveway with very little, if any backdragging.

I would do the circle in one direction and then again in the opposite direction


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

idk how that many of the same pic got on there. ooops

I have tried the circle route but its easiest to push the snow outward of the circle and that's where it cant go on a lot of the driveway. going from a 7.5 to a 8.5 V made a large difference but I still get jammed up by the top corner of the triangle.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That's where you lift your blade and drive through and why you drive through again in the other direction to knock it where you want it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just do it the easy way


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I would plow in on the long drive, swing wide to the right,push that bottom part of the triangle into the middle. Go up the first leg of the V on the right, pushing to the farthest green area by the house, backdrag from the garage into the area you cleared, push that to the outside of the first leg too. I would use more of that space on the outside leg to push.

Then I'd go down the other leg of the V on the inside around the next corner and push the bottom drive into the outside of the first corner (across from the red at the bottom left).

Push across the storage buildings into the space between them.

Finish the second leg of the V going from bottom to top, pushing across to the outside of the other leg. I'd use more of this space inside near the bottom corner here too, past the trees.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I would plow in on the long drive, swing wide to the right,push that bottom part of the triangle into the middle. Go up the first leg of the V on the right, pushing to the farthest green area by the house, backdrag from the garage into the area you cleared, push that to the outside of the first leg too. I would use more of that space on the outside leg to push.

Then I'd go down the other leg of the V on the inside around the next corner and push the bottom drive into the outside of the first corner (across from the red at the bottom left).

Push across the storage buildings into the space between them.

Finish the second leg of the V going from bottom to top, pushing across to the outside of the other leg. I'd use more of this space inside near the bottom corner here too, past the trees.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> 826
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do the red and green marks represent?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

How long is it taking you? Looks like pretty much the whole thing can be windrowed with some clean up at the to by the house and at the bottom right. Looks pretty easy. Maybe the images are not giving a good representation of conditions?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ConnorExum said:


> What do the red and green marks represent?


I could be a smartbutt but I will not. OP states in his post what the lines mean.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

kimber750 said:


> I could be a smartbutt but I will not. OP states in his post what the lines mean.


You are right... but, I didn't notice it was under like the 8th picture of the driveway.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> 826
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say when I saw the picture all I could think of is pushing a mountain of snow in front the house... but that is just the or prankster in me.

I question have tried using a counter clockwise scheme?


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry but it really looks like a ground ball for plowing. Doesn’t get much more simple then that.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Sorry about the 8 pics. Wouldnt let me edit the post for some reason. It may be a ground ball but dont we want to catch that ball quicker?
Fact is it takes me the longest of my route to plow. 
For scale you can see by the house is a vehicle.

I have ran it in a counter clockwise motion this past time and that seams to be the best i have found. I never timed my self plowing it. I did this last year with a 7.5ft streight blade and 12in of snow. Took me nearly 2hrs. Im no where near that now though


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> I have to say when I saw the picture all I could think of is pushing a mountain of snow in front the house... but that is just the or prankster in me.
> 
> I question have tried using a counter clockwise scheme?


Most of my plan would be counter clock-wise as well.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> Most of my plan would be counter clock-wise as well.


It gives you the longest continuous path around the driveway.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Well anytime there is 12 inches of snow its going to take longer. To speed it up you could do it more than once per storm. I’m having a really hard time seeing it take 2 hours though even with 12 inches of snow. You said you had a V blade now.

I run a 8.5 V blade. I would guess this would be a 30 min deal for me. Windrow everything out according to the drawing. Backdrag the triangle where the car is parked and push that to the left where the green spot is next to house. Then on the way out clean up the bottom left corner and done.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I cant windrow everything out. Half way through the circle i have to switch blade direction to get it to wing in for the bottom of the triangle and in for the top right.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> I cant windrow everything out. Half way through the circle i have to switch blade direction to get it to wing in for the bottom of the triangle and in for the top right.


Let's see some rough distances on the legs and parking areas. That would help.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Im not sure how to do that. There was a online program that came up a while ago but cant find it now.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> Im not sure how to do that. There was a online program that came up a while ago but cant find it now.


Google earth can do it. Or, you just give us your best guesses from experience.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

I would attack this drive if I owned the house this way ( I know it is a client):

1: first pass I would attack majority of the roadway traveling towards the barn and othe building go all the way towards the house and then down the loop. Now, I have 14.4 roll-over plow that clears 9ft at 35 degrees. I also have double 12' wings on my truck. So, with a little extra from the wing I can clear about 15' feet or more easily. Thus in one pass I would travel counter-clockwise and spread all the snow to appropriate side of the road way.

2: second pass I would attack the spaces in between the barn and out building.

3: I would use one of my wings to cut around closely to buildings.

4: a little snow blowing around the front of the house and I am done in probably 10-15 minutes tops.






This is the Walter I just purchased and no that is not my driveway. I pick it up this week.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

If you don’t mind my asking did you price the job out well? Because if you did I would not be concerned about the time your there if your getting paid for it. On the other hand if you shorted yourself and it’s costing you money to be there past a certain time then I understand. I do agree with ktf that it seems it should not tank longer then 30 min or so.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> If you don't mind my asking did you price the job out well? Because if you did I would not be concerned about the time your there if your getting paid for it. On the other hand if you shorted yourself and it's costing you money to be there past a certain time then I understand. I do agree with ktf that it seems it should not tank longer then 30 min or so.


Well, you Have to factor in routing issues... let's say he does this first at 1hr to 2hrs that could really cost him potential faster clients that want very prompt service and can be done faster. So, for efficiency sake does need to reduce the time because it allow better service to other clients.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ConnorExum said:


> I would attack this drive if I owned the house this way ( I know it is a client):
> 
> 1: first pass I would attack majority of the roadway traveling towards the barn and othe building go all the way towards the house and then down the loop. Now, I have 14.4 roll-over plow that clears 9ft at 35 degrees. I also have double 12' wings on my truck. So, with a little extra from the wing I can clear about 15' feet or more easily. Thus in one pass I would travel counter-clockwise and spread all the snow to appropriate side of the road way.
> 
> ...


This how a roll over works just Incase you were interested:


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

ConnorExum said:


> Well, you Have to factor in routing issues... let's say he does this first at 1hr to 2hrs that could really cost him potential faster clients that want very prompt service and can be done faster. So, for efficiency sake does need to reduce the time because it allow better service to other clients.


All my customers understand that during an extended event, we do " cheap and dirty" during the storm and clean up afterward. 
Meaning we get, and keep them functional, in case of an emergency. 
I think this place would be a good example of that.
Driveway in, left up to the house, backdrag the doors, done. Finish at end of route.
Or loop around, making a path through the rest on the way out. Finish later.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> If you don't mind my asking did you price the job out well? Because if you did I would not be concerned about the time your there if your getting paid for it. On the other hand if you shorted yourself and it's costing you money to be there past a certain time then I understand. I do agree with ktf that it seems it should not tank longer then 30 min or so.


Price is all relative but yes i feel that the drive is priced right even though i quoted it 3 or 4 years ago, one of those years it didnt snow. Effective quick plowing is what im after. In fact im so much after it that i canceled half my customers this year. Went from 120mi route to a 40mi route. 1/4 the time and half the money as i kept the good close ones.
I think i have a better handle on how im going to plow it next. Thanks guys.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> All my customers understand that during an extended event, we do " cheap and dirty" during the storm and clean up afterward.
> Meaning we get, and keep them functional, in case of an emergency.
> I think this place would be a good example of that.
> Driveway in, left up to the house, backdrag the doors, done. Finish at end of route.
> Or loop around, making a path through the rest on the way out. Finish later.


Some people will accept and others won't.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> Price is all relative but yes i feel that the drive is priced right even though i quoted it 3 or 4 years ago, one of those years it didnt snow. Effective quick plowing is what im after. In fact im so much after it that i canceled half my customers this year. Went from 120mi route to a 40mi route. 1/4 the time and half the money as i kept the good close ones.
> I think i have a better handle on how im going to plow it next. Thanks guys.


Efficiency is the key.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

This customer has horses in the barn so just clearing a way to the house would be a no go. Not that there trying to drive there honda civic right up to the door but when i have to do a double cleaning i make it prety clear.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

ConnorExum said:


> Well, you Have to factor in routing issues... let's say he does this first at 1hr to 2hrs that could really cost him potential faster clients that want very prompt service and can be done faster. So, for efficiency sake does need to reduce the time because it allow better service to other clients.


Good point. Unless he does that one last.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> This customer has horses in the barn so just clearing a way to the house would be a no go. Not that there trying to drive there honda civic right up to the door but when i have to do a double cleaning i make it prety clear.


Horses, do complicate the matter-- you have to give them access to the horses pretty fast for feeding and care they cannot wait 12 hours for you to get back to them.

My suggestion is time it next time you plow it time it. And let's see what what you have going on. Do you have go pro-camera or other such device perhaps you video it? Then we can use it like game footage and see where to increase efficiencies.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Brettny said:


> Price is all relative but yes i feel that the drive is priced right even though i quoted it 3 or 4 years ago, one of those years it didnt snow. Effective quick plowing is what im after. In fact im so much after it that i canceled half my customers this year. Went from 120mi route to a 40mi route. 1/4 the time and half the money as i kept the good close ones.
> I think i have a better handle on how im going to plow it next. Thanks guys.


As everyone says efficiency is important. It seems your working on finding the best way to plow this. Nothing wrong with a work in progress. Also tightening your route is smart. Don't waste time traveling. Two things in life I've found to be true. Don't date red heads and don't rush. Plow safe. You'll get it. Best of luck.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So, did you plow this odd shaped driveway today? How did it go? Any empirical data collected from your effort.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Nope not yet il let you know tomorrow.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> Nope not yet il let you know tomorrow.


You should time it this time and set odometer to 0 to see how much linear distance you cover while doing it.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

22min. Alot less than i was thinking. 
This time i came in the bottom and cleaned away from the barns. Went up to clean by the house then in counter clockwise circles.

I also but a hinging back blade on my ezV and that helped some. Scrapes right to the blacktop now.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> 22min. Alot less than i was thinking.
> This time i came in the bottom and cleaned away from the barns. Went up to clean by the house then in counter clockwise circles.
> 
> I also but a hinging back blade on my ezV and that helped some. Scrapes right to the blacktop now.
> ...


That sounds perfect... I doubt you can get it much lower than 22 minutes without increasing your plow size to something rather larger than you have now.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

If you can just cut down any wasted movements you might share a couple of minutes off this 22 minute time.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

"slow is smooth, smooth is fast."


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

So, you should time it this storm to see if you can duplicate that performance.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Didnt plow it this storm. We didnt get what you got up there. Bonly 2in with ice ontop.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Brettny said:


> Didnt plow it this storm. We didnt get what you got up there. Bonly 2in with ice ontop.


I was in Ballston Spa last night-- it had about 10 inches-- we got about 4 inches where I live... Very disappointing I wanted at least 10 inches.


----------

